# Trivia 4/3



## luckytrim (Apr 3, 2019)

trivia 4/3
DID YOU KNOW ...
The famed Pony Express only lasted 18 months .


1. Name That Flick ;
Joanna leaves her workaholic husband, Ted, and small son. Ted  has to
readjust to his new life of caring for his child alone. When  Joanna comes
back and decides she wants her son back, a bitter custody  battle ensues.
2. How many Cy Young awards has Roger Clemens won  ?
  a. - 1
  b. - 3
  c. - 5
  d. - 7
3. How many Grand Slam titles has John McEnroe won  ?
  a. - 1
  b. - 3
  c. - 5
  d. - 7
4. Billy Connolly once defined an intellectual as "somebody  who can listen
to the William Tell Overture without thinking of ..... what  ?
5. What is a Bandicoot ?
  a. - Flower
  b. - Bird
  c. - Mammal
  d. - Insect
6. What is the claim to fame of Danish carpenter Ole Kirk  Christiansen?
  a. - IKEA
  b. - LEGO
  c. - Chaise Berçante  (Plush Rocking Chair)
  d. - Dove-Tail Joint
7. Who were two Italian-born American anarchists who were  executed in 1927 
for a 1920 murder of two pay clerks in  Massachusetts?
8. They created a title for Edward VIII when he preferred the  love of a 
twice-divorced American to the 'pomp and circumstance' of the  English crown. 
They relegated him to the rank of Duke of ______.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Winston Churchill spent time as a Prisoner of War  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 'Kramer vs. Kramer'
2. - d
3. - d
4. The Lone Ranger
5. - c
6. - b
7. Sacco and Vanzetti
8. Windsor

TRUTH !!
Winston Churchill, who served as British prime minister on two  occasions
from 1940 to 1945 and from 1951 to 1955, went to South Africa  in 1898 to
report on the Second Boer War for the London Morning Post. On  15 November
1899, while traveling on a train which was ambushed by the  Boers, he was
captured and incarcerated in Pretoria as a prisoner of war.  However, on 12
December of the same year, he and two other men made a daring  escape and he
traveled over 480 kilometers (300 miles) to Lourenco Marques  (present day
Maputo) in Mozambique. He tells the story of his capture and  escape in his
book "My Early Life".


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2019)

The Duke of Windsor's other claim to fame is the necktie knot of the same name.


----------

